# Harbour Town's 'official' photographer?



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 7, 2007)

Last night at a party, I met a GM from Harbour Town Yacht Club, and I have a meeting with him next week. He wants exclusive rights to pictures I take so that he won't see them on anyone else's website. The work I'll be doing will be weekly shots of Harbour Town, including ariel views.

I have no problem signing my photos away, but how much should I charge?


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 7, 2007)

lots.  and lots.
If he wants exclusive rights to your photos, and not even you can use them...then you should charge him an arm and a leg.
I dono, that's just me.  I wouldn't wanna give him exclusive rights at all...so he would have to "convince me" well.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

You can sell him the rights to use them on his site, and in writing promise they won't be used on another web site for say 5 years but retain ownership of the images.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

And yes, charge him a lot for exclusivity.


----------



## cloudmorning (Dec 10, 2007)

From what I know, some sites that sell exclusive license charge approx. a few hundred dollars for VERY good photos. If your images are unique and represent exactly what he wants, you can jack up the price. If he can relatively easily find someone else to do the same, negotiate the best deal, but be reasonable.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm still waiting on the call back. He approached me, and is now being hard to find. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 12, 2007)

FrimpyEIBW said:


> I'm still waiting on the call back. He approached me, and is now being hard to find. I'm not holding my breath.



That's not really surprising, but it doesn't mean it won't pan out.  It is a busy time of the year.

All my career, I've always delivered the images without restrictions on how often or where they're used.  But, I've never had a client ask me not to use my own images for my own promotion.  I suspect your client will agree that you can use your images in the same way.  Just to be clear, I would never sell an image commissioned by one client to a different customer.  If I was shooting spec (for stock), well....  that's a different matter.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------

